# Removing marks on laminate flooring



## Woodcutter (Nov 5, 2007)

I just spent lots of time and money putting down a great looking SwiftLock laminate floor in the basement. Now it has scuff marks all over it from the kids playing on a new toy down there - one of those plastic wheeled scooter things. The floor is not 'scratched', but it has these dull scuff-like marks all over it where the kids were pusing each other around on this thing. I have tried rubbing it out, buffing it with felt, wool and cotton pads, soap and water - nothing works. I am thinking it may have taken off the finish coat on the laminate. Is there anything else I can try? Is there a wax or a sealer or something I can try that might work? Any guidance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would try renting a buffer and seeing if you get lucky. The manufacturer of the floor would also be worth an email and may have product recommendations. The problem with laminate floors is that you only have so much real surface to work with. Sorry. If you didn't scratch or gouge it though you should be able to polish it out? Were these rubber or plastic wheels on the toy?


----------



## Woodcutter (Nov 5, 2007)

...they are plastic wheels - standard toddler issue stuff. I did try an electric floor buffer, though not a heavy duty one, with different pads. I can get some of the marks up, and get some improvement on the worst ones, but it still looks bad. There are just so many of them it will take forever and still never look right again. I am trying to contact the manufacturer too, as you suggested. I have always had pretty good luck on this site though, getting help and advice from folks who have had the same problems.


----------



## improving (Feb 27, 2010)

We have exactly the same problem with our flooring. It looks like the floor has smears all over it. we have also noticed a haze on the flooring. We beleive the the "scuffs" were caused by a toy as well. Have you had any succes in correcting the problems. I contacted the manufacturer and they made it sound like the floors were dirty and we cleaned them with something that we shouldnt have.....Our finish, Hawthorne Hickory has now been discontinued so we cant even put down new flooring the the worst of areas. Very Frusterated


----------



## AKFloorguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Sometimes the "scuffs" are actually plastic residue from the toy wheels. The aluminum oxide in the laminate flooring finish is tougher than plastic and will actally grind some off. You might try mineral spirits applied to a cotton cloth and rub the area. Anything hotter may affect the finish.
Laminate floor manufacturers are very picky about the cleaners you use. Only use the one from the manufacturer you bought it from. It also removes a reason they may have to turn down a claim. Oil soaps, wet steamers and multipurpose cleaners can destroy a laminate floor. Plain water sprayed on a microfiber mop, not on the floor, is a good back-up when the right cleaner is not available.
If the mineral spirits don't help have your retailer get involved.


----------



## Achoomes (Apr 9, 2012)

I have the same issue! We replaced carpet with swiftlock laminate because I thought it would be cleaner and easier to maintain with a toddler and two dogs. Within a week, I started noticing marks from my child's toys. I have tried scrubbing with a damp cloth, various cleaners for laminate flooring but nothing seems to help. I am terribly disappointed and I am stuck with the floor. Please post if you find a solution!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Try Magic Eraser.

Or Goo Gone.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Try Magic Eraser.
> 
> Or Goo Gone.


:no::no::no:You must pay the piper. Perhaps you bought flooring with the actual laminate more than a mil thick? Real Pergo, for example, and not cheap box store crap? You must use only scuff mark removers and so forth specified and recommended for laminate floors, on laminate floors. Using anything else could chew the thin laminate and will most likely void whatever warranty the flooring came with.

If not sure what to use, check the manufacturer site for their recommendations. Or go to real flooring store and explain your situation.


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

sdsester said:


> :no::no::no:You must pay the piper. Perhaps you bought flooring with the actual laminate more than a mil thick? Real Pergo, for example, and not cheap box store crap? You must use only scuff mark removers and so forth specified and recommended for laminate floors, on laminate floors. Using anything else could chew the thin laminate and will most likely void whatever warranty the flooring came with.
> 
> If not sure what to use, check the manufacturer site for their recommendations. Or go to real flooring store and explain your situation.


Scuff mark removers act the same as a magic eraser would. When I steam mop my home laminate it takes the scuff marks off and yes I have the cheap box store laminate, now you really have to gouge the surface in order for it to not go away and that will void warranty.


----------



## Sephora (Apr 13, 2009)

This is the main reason we got rid of our laminate!!!

We bought our house 6 years ago with newer Pergo in the kitchen. Over a few years and 2 kids the laminate became scuffed and I could not stand it. There was nothing to make it look good except for Mop & Glo but the kids would bust it with socks on the floor.

My husband and I (well mainly I) could not take it anymore. We ripped up the floor and put in porcelain by ourselves....big project but I am so much happier now.


----------

